# New TV Series Seeks Home Builders / Remodelers / Contractors!



## CastingProducer (Aug 4, 2010)

Emmy Award winning production company seeks home builders with big personalities! If you consider yourself a real character, and if you have a real passion for your work, we want to hear from you. We want people who do great work and stand out from the pack: a Mike Rowe (of Dirty Jobs) or Dog the Bounty Hunter or a Holmes on Homes. The series will air on a major US network. 

Ideal candidates have knowledge of home building, disaster restoration, dealing with issues like mold remediation, water damage, etc. You need not currently work these jobs, but you should have the knowledge to do so. 

Interested parties should send a photo and brief description of yourself, any relevant links to company website or videos, and our casting producer will be in touch with you. Email us at:

[email protected]


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

Check out Doctor Z. http://www.acdrainpump.com/articlesvideos.html 

He is great.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

soaker said:


> Check out Doctor Z. http://www.acdrainpump.com/articlesvideos.html
> 
> He is great.


 
He has the personality of a box of rocks.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

soaker said:


> Check out Doctor Z. http://www.acdrainpump.com/articlesvideos.html
> 
> He is great.


 GOD!
That was worse than the time he asked his You Tube viewers to stop sending him telepathic messages.

He has the worst monotone speaking voice ever...


----------



## soaker (Jun 18, 2009)

*Doctor Z*

He is actually a really great guy who loves his profession and the people in it.


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

He is a monotonous idiot who just happens to have learned a little hvac. 
He would never be able to keep the audiance interested in the show.


----------

